# Off the ground feral feeding stations



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I was wondering if anyone else who frequent Feral Cat area of catforum has pictures of their off the ground feral cat feeding stations. I need ideas and inspiration!

In Arizona You cant put food on the ground unless it is in a bowl of water to keep the ants out of it. Then if your trying to feed a whole colony one bowl is not going to do the trick.

We also have the problem of coyotes and roving packs of dogs attacking the ferals so raised feeding stations are a plus. 

The mexican culture holds very little value towards animals. Our area is full of abandoned dogs which turn into packs. Also dogs that are owned but not nuetered, and left to roam. They attack and ki ll cats. 

Cats and dogs which are dumped in the desert to suffer and stave to death when people are "thru" with them. 

The big part is to slowly educate these people that are bringing old values into our country to see it in a different light. My group nueters/spays/ shots for free when we have the funds. But I digress!


----------



## fellajetandmonster'sslave (Aug 5, 2003)

*feeder above-ground*

We mounted our feeders on fencing at colony area---about 5 inches off ground--keeps food dry and water clean.......can use tie wraps or mechanics wire--


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

_Thank you_ for a good idea. Do you have problems with ants infesting their food at all?


----------



## fellajetandmonster'sslave (Aug 5, 2003)

*catfood and ants*

i haven't seen ants in the food---though i'm sure they could crawl wherever and get it---had a problem w/birds til we put the feeder in an enclosed area where birds weren't able to fly in and out without being caught by the cats.........................


----------

